# FS: 150g complete setup



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

This setup is just over a year old, almost all parts brand new when purchased. Total cost of this setup was just under $2000. Letting it go for* $1100*... so pretty much $900 worth of free stuff. My loss your gain. This is a clean slick setup. Selling because its one and only resident died.

Text or call 604-779-4530. I'm not online much so thats the best way to reach me.

-150 gallon glass tank (4' x 24" wide x 30" tall). Corner overflow.
-Professionally built 1" tubular steel stand sprayed black. Welded by mirofusion who has made me good steel stands in the past. Much better, stronger and more reliable than the garbage stands sold at the pet store held together by staples. Comes with white cover which sticks onto the stand with magnetic tape for easy access to entire underside.
-glass tops.
-2 T5 lights. (4' strip and 3' strip)

-40g sump with 5 compartments (intake, 2 media, 1 large K1 and a return)
-glass tops for the sump.
-2 eheim pumps (cant remember exact model but one is a universal 1200 and the other is slightly smaller). One pump is for the return the other is for the UV filter in the K1 compartment.
-LOTS of K1 and bio disc. about 10 ceramic rings. some japanese mat.

-2 x 300W elite heaters.

-turbo twist UV filter. I think its 36 W.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for the side ways tank photo and upside down sump photo. I am pretty inept with technology. 

In the picture, the sump is not turned on and does not have all the media I have shown.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Weekly Bump.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump, still available.
Currently drained and ready to go!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available. Ready to go.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available. Ready to go.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Price reduced to $1100.

Still Ready to go.


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

Kenta said:


> Price reduced to $1100.
> 
> Still Ready to go.


Text me 6047008118 im interested!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available. Ready to go.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Tough crowd, eh Kenta? 

Your system looks like a good deal to me!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

stratos said:


> Tough crowd, eh Kenta?
> 
> Your system looks like a good deal to me!


I can hear the crickets lol. I'm tempted on just filling it back up!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> I can hear the crickets lol. I'm tempted on just filling it back up!


Fill it!!! Get another aro.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL .... :bigsmile:


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still for sale..... This is a good deal people, tank stand, LOTS of equipment and media.. the sump even comes with glass tops!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available ready to go


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available ready to go


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available ready to go


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available ready to go


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Still available ready to go


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Tank and stand sold. 

Will start a new thread for parting out equipment.


----------

